# MTB CLUB KARLSRUHE ( Bitte nur Leute vom Verein )



## Biggie (16. Juli 2004)

Guten Tag an alle vom MTB-ClUB KARLSRUHE!

Wollte gerne wissen was wir so für die Sommerferien so geplannt haben?
Naja postet eure fragen hier rein!!!!


----------



## Cook (16. Juli 2004)

Biggie schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag an alle vom MTB-ClUB KARLSRUHE!
> 
> Wollte gerne wissen was wir so für die Sommerferien so geplannt haben?
> Naja postet eure fragen hier rein!!!!



Helas!
Darf ich bei euch mitmachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (16. Juli 2004)

salute!

kann man mal so schnupper-tour-mässig eine runde bei euch mitfahren?
wenn ja, wann wo wie warum?

ich bin nämlich auf trail-suche  (immer!)

zudem erinnere ich mich, dass hier mal irgendein Vorstands-vorsitzender von mtb-karlsruhe was derartiges reinschrub.


----------



## Rune Roxx (16. Juli 2004)

Zum Mitfahren bin ich sicher zu schlecht, aber kann ich vielleicht ein T-Shirt bekommen? Und darf ich dir dann von meinen Sommerplänen erzählen?


----------



## Wooly (17. Juli 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Helas!
> Darf ich bei euch mitmachen?



bist du im Klub, hä ??????


----------



## grobis (17. Juli 2004)

vielleicht sollten die vom 


> bist du im Klub, hä ??????


ihr mitgliedsbild entsprechend anpassen...    

....oder einfach ein privaten bereich im forum einrichten lassen   

gruss grobis


----------



## Froschel (18. Juli 2004)

ooooohhhhhhhh schnersse, ich bin nicht vom Verein


----------



## eL (18. Juli 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Helas!
> Darf ich bei euch mitmachen?



Was sehen denn meine Sonnengeblendeten augen da???? Du willst dich der Vereinsmeierei schuldig machen?? 

Werter Sir Cook eure worte hatten vor nicht allzuvielen sonnen gar anderen klang.

Solltet ihr mit den Karlsruhern vereinsheinis Kollaborieren so muss ich unsere strategische Allianz in frage stellen.

hochachtungsvoll

eL


----------



## Wooly (19. Juli 2004)

El, keine Sorge, der Cook treibt nur gerne mit Entsetzen Spott ...



			
				Biggie schrieb:
			
		

> Some call me " RED FOX " !!!



some call you "the next Freerider" ...


----------



## Cook (19. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> El, keine Sorge, der Cook treibt nur gerne mit Entsetzen Spott ...



Ich meine sowas auch wirklich nicht persönlich! Es war eine ganz spontane Äusserung, die mir dazu eingefallen ist. Um die Situation zu retten, muss ich nun doch den Spruch erklären:

In der Extended Version von "Der Schuh des Manitou", angeln "Winnitatsch" und "Grauer Star" am Fluss. Da kommt "Dimitri" auf einem mickrigen Floss angepaddelt und fragt "Helas! Darf ich bei euch mitmachen?".
Und dieser Spruch hat sich bei uns zuhause eingeschliffen.


----------



## fez (19. Juli 2004)

diese Illuminaten dahinter !

Wer verbirgt sich hinter der rätselhaften "Biggie" - welche hier im Forum konspirativ-kryptische Threads eröffnet ("PS2 zu verkaufen" !!!) und nur mit Logen-Mitgliedern parliert ??? 

Steckt da auch "Susanne" mit drin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. Juli 2004)

Ich glaube, die Dame arbeitet - wenn man ihr Benutzerbild anschaut -  bei einer Bausparkasse!


----------



## lelebebbel (19. Juli 2004)

ich muss doch sehr bitten die herren, in diesem thread gilt 





> nur Leute vom Verein


!
die frage ist aber, in wieweit diese regelung gelockert werden darf, wenn wir alle beschwören, dass wir gerne in den verein wollen


----------



## Cook (19. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> diese Illuminaten dahinter !
> 
> Wer verbirgt sich hinter der rätselhaften "Biggie" - welche hier im Forum konspirativ-kryptische Threads eröffnet ("PS2 zu verkaufen" !!!) und nur mit Logen-Mitgliedern parliert ???
> 
> Steckt da auch "Susanne" mit drin ?



Du meinst "Ulrike" vom Kartell?


----------



## fez (19. Juli 2004)

genau !


----------



## Waldgeist (19. Juli 2004)

Biggie schrieb:
			
		

> MTB CLUB KARLSRUHE ( Bitte nur Leute vom Verein )



Der Verein hat doch eine eigene Homepage mit Gästebuch u.ä., was soll der Aufruf dann hier? 


  

Waldgeist


----------



## bluesky (19. Juli 2004)

hat hier irgendwer schon mal wen von nem verein gelesen ?

wir können ja einen gründen 

Namesvorschläge:

MTB Club Edelweis Karlsruhe e.V.
1. MTB Club Walpurga 1822 e.V.
Freundschaft der Warmen Brüder Baden e.V.
MTBC Harmonie Karlsruhe e.V.
Fortuna Harte Hoden Rüppur e.V.
FvGG Wunde Popos e.V.

ich mach den linken hintersitzer in der 3 reihe von rechts vorne oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (19. Juli 2004)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verein hat doch eine eigene Homepage mit Gästebuch u.ä., was soll der Aufruf dann hier?


Das ist doch Teil der perfiden Strategie !!!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (19. Juli 2004)

Also, ein bißchen mehr Respekt bitte, vorm mtb club und seinen Füchsen! Immerhin haben Herr und Frau Schwarzspecht (lange ists her) auf dem heutigen Vereinsgelände (damsl noch RMSV Einigkeit oder so) ihre Hochzeit gefeiert ...


----------



## Wooly (19. Juli 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> Fortuna Harte Hoden Rüppur e.V.



köstlich ...    ... ich werde 2.stellvertretender Radlerweizenbesteller


----------



## Cook (19. Juli 2004)

Hey maN, ich vind euch FohL fiis!!!1111!!1
jedzt hat mal Jemant iNiziatiefe und wird folle doll faarschd.
und überhaup könd man halbe sich verbongsn gasumt hüben!
allso pasßt ale auv sonsch gibz!


----------



## eL (19. Juli 2004)

also herr heißspeisenzubereiter ihr kontingent an grinsie´s ist hiermit bereits im minusbereich!!!
neue bekommen sie erst nach der nächsten eiszeit.

Melde freiwilligst das amt des AUSBILDERS kategorie "Langstreckenleidensfähigkeit" an

Das kantenklatschen lehrt bestümmmt das Frühstückchen ;-)

vereinte grüße

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (19. Juli 2004)

... melde mich hiermit freiwillig als leitender profil- und flachwitztiefenprüfer!

wir bräuchten noch eine ausserordentlich ordentliche regelmässige mitgliedervollversammlung (dies setzt nicht vorraus, das alle mitglieder voll sind!) um die vereinssatzung zu besprechen.
ich schlage vor, wir treffen uns in jedem 2 schaltjahr, immer wenn der 29. februar auf freitag den 13. fällt.


----------



## Waldgeist (19. Juli 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ... melde mich hiermit freiwillig als leitender profil- und flachwitztiefenprüfer!
> 
> wir bräuchten noch eine ausserordentlich ordentliche regelmässige mitgliedervollversammlung (dies setzt nicht vorraus, das alle mitglieder voll sind!) um die vereinssatzung zu besprechen.
> ich schlage vor, wir treffen uns in jedem 2 schaltjahr, immer wenn der 29. februar auf freitag den 13. fällt.



das ist viel zu oft, 
mein Vorschlag zur Güte: wenn Weihnachten, Pfingsten und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen und kein Schnee fällt und beide Reifen platt sind.   

Waldgeist


----------



## Wooly (19. Juli 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ... ausserordentlich ordentliche regelmässige mitgliedervollversammlung (dies setzt nicht vorraus, das alle mitglieder voll sind!) ...



also ich finde das muß eine Grundvorraussetzung sein !!! als Punkt 1. in die Statuten bitte !!!!!


----------



## eL (19. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> also ich finde das muß eine Grundvorraussetzung sein !!! als Punkt 1. in die Statuten bitte !!!!!



genau


SEID BREIT !!!


----------



## bluesky (19. Juli 2004)

jetzt kommt der eL wieder mit seinem rostferkelgedöns 

    

wir sind hier die coolsten wenn wir durch den schwarzwald düsen oder so irgendwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (19. Juli 2004)

blaueluft?? schrieb:
			
		

> wir sind hier die coolsten


 natürlich


----------



## marc (20. Juli 2004)

Also ich muß den Northern Ligths mal DANKE sagen  

Wärt Ihr nicht an vorderster Front um dem Feind paroli zu bieten würde der
Nordbadische Vereinsvirus wohl noch in unser Ländle schwappen.

DANKE sagt Marc von den FR-Bikers   

Ähm, ich wollt bei der Gelegenheit mal nachfragen ob es möglich wäre die sagenhaften Trails des Nordschwarzwaldes kennen zu lernen?

Gruß Marc


----------



## specialist (20. Juli 2004)

Ja die gibt es, und ich kenne keinen geeigneteren Guide als unseren sportskameraden "bluesky" !!!
Aber irgentwie ist seine Zeit etwas knapp geworden in letzter Zeit-sind möglicherweise die Frauen dran schuld  .
Vielleicht kommt er ja mal wieder in die Gänge, dann binn ich dabei- und Du hoffentlich auch


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. Juli 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> ... Aber irgentwie ist seine Zeit etwas knapp geworden in letzter Zeit-sind möglicherweise die Frauen dran schuld  QUOTE]
> 
> Sowas legt sich ja bekanntermaßen ...


----------



## bluesky (20. Juli 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Sowas legt sich ja bekanntermaßen ...



na ich hoffe nicht so schnell ...

die ersten 2 august wochen hab ich urlaub ... bin daheim und hab auch zeit 
wenn wer unter der woche ne tour fahren will meldet euch !

@ specialist ... je nach dem wie du arbeitest können wir ja was drehen


----------



## adrian (20. Juli 2004)

So, nachdem ein paar doch schon Kommentare geben haben, hier auch ncch mein Senf: Wir haben für die Sommerferien keine Freitzeit o.ä. gelplant, aber es gibt wie immer Sonntags und Mittwochs den Biketreff. Mehr unter www.mtb-karlsruhe.de


----------



## Schwarzspecht (20. Juli 2004)

Hey Adrian, watt soll datt denn - der Fred hier is nur für vom Verein, gelle!


----------



## grobis (20. Juli 2004)

Wo gehts denn hier nun zum verein?

ich bin schon völlig verwirrt...

...





> Sommerferien keine Freitzeit ....Sonntags und Mittwochs den Biketreff



was soll ich denn die anderen tage machen.....


----------



## pulp (20. Juli 2004)

adrian schrieb:
			
		

> So, nachdem ein paar doch schon Kommentare geben haben, hier auch ncch mein Senf: Wir haben für die Sommerferien keine Freitzeit o.ä. gelplant, aber es gibt wie immer Sonntags und Mittwochs den Biketreff. Mehr unter www.mtb-karlsruhe.de



hi,

ist der northshore/bikepark  öffentlich  zu gänglich ? sprich kann man da einfach so fahren ?
und ist er schon fertig ?

das hier meine ich:


http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/gallery/details.php?image_id=370

danke , gruss pulp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrian (20. Juli 2004)

@schwarzspecht: versteh ich nicht, was meinst du?
@pulp: momentan noch offen, is ja noch im bau. die fotos sind nicht so aktuell, mittlerweile wird schohn mehr stehen. ja, kannste fahren.


----------



## Wooly (21. Juli 2004)

adrian schrieb:
			
		

> @schwarzspecht: versteh ich nicht, was meinst du?



Er meint du bist nicht "vereint" genug, um im Thread über den Verein hier einfach so zu verall(ein)gemeinern, schließlich kämpfen wir hier ja mit vereinten Krägten gegen die Vereinsmeierei !!!


----------



## crossie (21. Juli 2004)




----------



## Flugrost (21. Juli 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

>






köstlich!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Er meint du bist nicht "vereint" genug, um im Thread über den Verein hier einfach so zu verall(ein)gemeinern, schließlich kämpfen wir hier ja mit vereinten Krägten gegen die Vereinsmeierei !!!



Also, alle Achtung! Der Kollege versteht mich immer am besten. Wooly, ich will ein Kind von dir!


----------



## bluesky (21. Juli 2004)

Wooly for Präsi !
Wooly for Präsi !
Wooly for Präsi !
Wooly for Präsi !
Wooly for Präsi !
Wooly for Präsi !
Wooly for Präsi !
Wooly for Präsi !
Wooly for Präsi !

er hat die essenz quasi vom ersten moment in sich aufgesogen und lebt uns nun ein vorbild der wahren ehrlichen in licht erstrahlten vereinsmeierrei vor 

hier stehe ich ich kann nicht anders 

Wooly ... ich will 2 kinder von dir !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (21. Juli 2004)

jetzt mal eine Lanze für den mtb-club brechen:

1.) Vereinsmeierei ist nicht das Ding des mtb-clubs > falscher Gegner
2.) Ist es auf jeden Fall saugeil was der Club hier schon gebaut hat  

http://www.mtb-karlsruhe.de/gallery/details.php?image_id=348

3.) Weht im Clubleben und Tourenkram ein frischer Wind wie ich finde > jedem das Seine...


----------



## Flugrost (21. Juli 2004)

Na denn ma frisch ans Werk, Wooly - bei den ganzen Kinderwünschen...


----------



## adrian (21. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Er meint du bist nicht "vereint" genug, um im Thread über den Verein hier einfach so zu verall(ein)gemeinern, schließlich kämpfen wir hier ja mit vereinten Krägten gegen die Vereinsmeierei !!!



Ok, was auch immer. Wieso, verstehe ich nicht, aber egal..


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt mal eine Lanze für den mtb-club brechen:
> 
> 1.) Vereinsmeierei ist nicht das Ding des mtb-clubs > falscher Gegner
> 2.) Ist es auf jeden Fall saugeil was der Club hier schon gebaut hat
> ...



Darum gehts doch gar nicht - aber die verstehen noch nicht einmal unsere "Gags"!!!


----------



## adrian (21. Juli 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> die verstehen noch nicht einmal unsere "Gags"!!!


Doch. Aber die Fragestellerin vielleicht nicht. Das ist der Punkt.


----------



## bluesky (21. Juli 2004)

adrian schrieb:
			
		

> Doch. Aber die Fragestellerin vielleicht nicht. Das ist der Punkt.



grausam ... echt 

die dame eröffnet mit dem titel  MTB CLUB KARLSRUHE ( Bitte nur Leute vom Verein ) einen neuen Thread ... und da wohl die meisten hier noch NIE irgend jemand vom MTB Club Karlsruhe gelesen haben wollten wir so nett sein und der dame ein "heim" geben ... wir waren ja sogar bereit nen verein zu gründen ... mit unsererm großmeister guru wooly als oberstem herrn und richter 

nun wird uns das so böse ausgelegt ... ich bin entäuscht ... nein ich weine sogar


----------



## adrian (21. Juli 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> ... und da wohl die meisten hier noch NIE irgend jemand vom MTB Club Karlsruhe gelesen haben wollten wir so nett sein und der dame ein "heim" geben ... wir waren ja sogar bereit nen verein zu gründen ...
> 
> nun wird uns das so böse ausgelegt ... ich bin entäuscht ... nein ich weine sogar



hi bluesky,

ich will hier gar niemandem was falsch auslegen. Kann sein, dass Ihr noch nie was von MTB Club Karlsruhe gehört habt. (was ich nicht glaube, fez ist selbst bei uns mal mitgefahren, und es gab auch schon diverse Beiträge). Ich glaube auch das Ihr der Dame ein Heim geben wollte. Nichts dagegen einzuwenden. 

Aber Du glaubst Doch nicht im Ernst, das dies euren Thread zu entnehmen ist (wie Du beteuerst)? 

Offenbar ist die Gute noch nicht so lange in Netz wie wir, daher sollte vielleicht die Antworten anders formulieren. Wenn ich newbie wäre, wäre ich von solchen Antworten pissed. 

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Froschel (21. Juli 2004)

wenn man/Frau als newbie gleich mal anfängt andere auszugrenzen, hat man einfach die besten Chancen auf solche Antworten.
Da isses dann schon mal so, daß man sich pissed vorkommen kann


----------



## bluesky (21. Juli 2004)

nix für ungut 

ich weiß das es einen mtb club gibt ... 
ich weiß das du dabei bist ...

das wars 

... ich kenn sonst keinen von euch ... und ich hab von dir hier in den letzten 2 jahren vielleicht ne handvoll beiträge gelesen .. von anderen mitgliedern nichts .. 

dieses forum ist für alle da ... ihr gebt das auf eurer website sogar als "heimatforum" an .. schon suspekt das man dann nicht mehr von euch ließt
und wenn dann eben wer noch so nen saudämlichen titel für den beitrag wählt tut das sein übriges  

dann haben wir uns halt ein kleines spässchen erlaubt .. ob das zuviel des guten war soll jeder für sich entscheiden 

wie gesagt ... war ein spass


----------



## Cook (21. Juli 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man/Frau als newbie gleich mal anfängt andere auszugrenzen, hat man einfach die besten Chancen auf solche Antworten.
> Da isses dann schon mal so, daß man sich pissed vorkommen kann



Das ist genau der Punkt   

Aber die Dame scheint noch sehr jung zu sein und hat deshalb einen grossen Bonus. Muss sich halt jetzt ein paar dumme Sprüche anhören und dann ist gut - Strafe muss sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBlues (21. Juli 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> nix für ungut
> 
> ich weiß das es einen mtb club gibt ...
> ich weiß das du dabei bist ...
> ...


ich hab's jedenfalls genossen


----------



## Schwarzspecht (21. Juli 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> dann haben wir uns halt ein kleines spässchen erlaubt .. ob das zuviel des guten war soll jeder für sich entscheiden



... ich fands zuviel des Guten


----------



## lelebebbel (21. Juli 2004)

ok
was haltet ihr vereinten denn davon, hier einen sammelthread für eure unternehmungen aufzumachen?

so von wegen: 
"Treff des MTB-Karlsruhe eV"
dort ein paar fotos von den aktuellen touren, hüpf-spielchen, bauarbeiten etc rein, dazu vielleicht ein wortgewandter bericht im berliner stil  und was so alles ansteht.

dann würde der verein vielleicht nicht mehr so "ausgegrenzt" erscheinen.


----------



## fez (21. Juli 2004)

Forumsecke gibts doch schon unter "lokale Bikeforen" ganz unten....


----------



## specialist (21. Juli 2004)

Biggie schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag an alle vom MTB-ClUB KARLSRUHE!
> 
> Also ich finde das alles so langsam bisschen lächerlich von den Vereinsheimern. Eure rote Füchsin braucht sich doch gar nicht wundern, dass hier die Leute vom Forum sofort auf Ihre eigene witzige Art mitposten- wenn Sie so reindropt-ist doch auch gar nicht schlimm. Nur mit Eurer Vereinsmeierei ist das anscheinend nicht zu vereinbaren. Da hilft nur einen Vereinsmeiertread- also ganz unten im Lokalforum.
> Es ist doch bestimmt wenig Stress wenn ihr mal fragt wie sowas anzulegen ist- und schwupp! mischen sich nur noch die Leeute ein die auch wirklich was sagen wollen.
> ...


----------



## adrian (21. Juli 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde das alles so langsam bisschen lächerlich von den Vereinsheimern.



Welche Vereinsheimer? Momentan bin ich hier der einzige .. 



			
				specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Eure rote Füchsin braucht sich doch gar nicht wundern, dass hier die Leute vom Forum sofort auf Ihre eigene witzige Art mitposten- wenn Sie so reindropt-ist doch auch gar nicht schlimm. Nur mit Eurer Vereinsmeierei ist das



Welche Vereinsmeierei? 



			
				specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist doch bestimmt wenig Stress wenn ihr mal fragt wie sowas anzulegen ist- und schwupp! mischen sich nur noch die Leeute ein die auch wirklich was sagen wollen.



Ja. Kann sein. Aber für sowas haben wir die Mailingliste, und das wissen die Leute auch die bei uns dabei sind. Die Person die den Thread gestartet hat, wollte lediglich Kontakt zu den Leuten aus Karlsruhe aufnehmen, das dieses Forum ja für alle ist. Ja, sie hatte auch die Mailadresse auf der Webseite nehmen können. Dafür können _wir_ (die Vereinsheimer) aber nix. 

Unsere Veranstaltungen (Biketreffs, etc.) werden und wurden auf der Webseite bei uns veröffentlicht, und werden auch nicht in diese Foren gepostet. Wenn aber jemand ne Frage stellt, dann antworte ich. Auch in einem öffentlichen Forum, vielleicht gitbs ja auch noch stille Mitleser die sowas interessiert.


----------



## adrian (21. Juli 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ok
> dann würde der verein vielleicht nicht mehr so "ausgegrenzt" erscheinen.



Ähm, nur dass hier keine falschen Meinungen aufkommen: Der Verein soll auch nicht explizit eingegrenzt werden. Der Link auf der Webseite ist nur ein Hinweis auf das forum, da sich dort ja auch Biker aus der Region treffen. Es soll auf keinen Fall ein Vereinsforum/medium ersetzen.


----------



## specialist (21. Juli 2004)

adrian schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Vereinsheimer? Momentan bin ich hier der einzige ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dann wäre das ja geklärt- danke!


----------



## Wooly (21. Juli 2004)

also jetzt muß der Chefe mal einschreiten:


SCHLUß !!!!

es ging nicht darum, ernsthafte und konstruktive Diskussionen zu führen, sondern einen Thread ordentlich totzuspammen ... damit die junge Dame merkt das hier ein rauher aber herzlicher Wind weht      und wenn sie sich mal melden würde ohne ihren Papa darf sie auch mal in die Pflaz mit und bekommt von mir eine Fanta !!!

P.S. an alle mit Kinderwünschen, ich fang schon mal an Austern zu schlürfen & Schlangenblut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (22. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> an alle mit Kinderwünschen, ich fang schon mal an Austern zu schlürfen & Schlangenblut ...


da wirst du bei der roten Füchsin aber niemals ein positives Ergebnis erzielen ...  

Diesen Gag wollte ich schon seit Begin des Threads anbringen, jetzt endlich passt er!

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Biggie (22. Juli 2004)

Ich bin mitglied vom Verein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluesky (22. Juli 2004)

Biggie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mitglied vom Verein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




du und adrian ...

jetzt kenn ich schon 2 

*froi*   

ignorier uns am besten


----------



## lelebebbel (22. Juli 2004)

alles banane!


----------



## Wooly (22. Juli 2004)

Biggie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mitglied vom Verein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Suuuper ... was ist jetzt mit Fanta ?


----------



## Cook (22. Juli 2004)

Biggie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin mitglied vom Verein!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Das ist jetzt sooooo schlecht, dass es schon wieder klasse ist    
Oder etwa "voll süss"?



			
				woolypappi schrieb:
			
		

> Suuuper ... was ist jetzt mit Fanta ?



Und ich spendier noch Salzstengel zum Fanta!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (23. Juli 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> da wirst du bei der roten Füchsin aber niemals ein positives Ergebnis erzielen ...



hast du ne Ahnung ... die Rothaarigen sind die wildesten Luder... ich kenne mich da aus ...


----------



## Triple F (23. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> hast du ne Ahnung ... die Rothaarigen sind die wildesten Luder... ich kenne mich da aus ...



 Ach, auch durch die Seepferdchen-Prüfung gefallen  (--> D.Nuhr)


----------



## Don Stefano (23. Juli 2004)

Dann halt nicht.


----------



## Cook (23. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> hast du ne Ahnung ... die Rothaarigen sind die wildesten Luder... ich kenne mich da aus ...



Kleiner Kinderknaller? Midlifecrisis?  Zuviel Taschenmösensättel gefahren?
Bin sehr enttäuscht...


----------



## fez (23. Juli 2004)

- wird mir auf der Schiene auch ein bisschen zu heftig - glaube kaum dass Biggie über Deinen Beitrag, Stefan, noch lachen kann... :-(


----------



## Schwarzspecht (23. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> - wird mir auf der Schiene auch ein bisschen zu heftig - glaube kaum dass Biggie über Deinen Beitrag, Stefan, noch lachen kann... :-(





... ist ja auch nicht mehr wirklich witzig!


----------



## Flugrost (23. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> also jetzt muß der Chefe mal einschreiten:
> 
> 
> SCHLUß !!!!
> ...



Das ist ja nachweislich gelungen.

Und überhaupt- seid ma nich so prüde  
Grüße


----------



## Wooly (24. Juli 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Kinderknaller? Midlifecrisis?  Zuviel Taschenmösensättel gefahren?
> Bin sehr enttäuscht...




... some call me the red Fox ... die Frau ist mindestens 48 ...     

P.S. und warum verpasse ich eigentlich immer die richtig wüßten Beiträge ....


----------



## Cook (24. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... some call me the red Fox ... die Frau ist mindestens 48 ...
> 
> P.S. und warum verpasse ich eigentlich immer die richtig wüßten Beiträge ....



Du bist halt immer zu spät dran    schade eigentlich, sonst hätten wir mal wieder nach herzenslust spammen können...

48? Das wäre überpeinlich! Ich tippe auf 13-14. Dann wärs ja was für unseren Spechter Schwarzspecht, der braucht ja gleich 4 davon


----------



## specialist (24. Juli 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist halt immer zu spät dran    schade eigentlich, sonst hätten wir mal wieder nach herzenslust spammen können...
> 
> 48? Das wäre überpeinlich! Ich tippe auf 13-14. Dann wärs ja was für unseren Spechter Schwarzspecht, der braucht ja gleich 4 davon



Also wenn die rote Füchsin wirklich so zwischen 13 und 14 Jahren ist, dann müssen wir sie unbedingt mit unser aller Freund "Freerider1987" verkuppeln.
   
Das könnte eine sehr fruchtbare Beziehung geben-also ich meine natürlich rhetorisch gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tigger_s (24. Juli 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Das könnte eine sehr fruchtbare Beziehung geben-also ich meine natürlich rhetorisch gesehen.



Öhem, hüstel, hüstel, ich glaube nicht, das jemand von uns dann das Ergebnis dieser fruchtbaren Beziehung sehen will.

Grüssle
dirk


----------



## specialist (24. Juli 2004)

tigger_s schrieb:
			
		

> Öhem, hüstel, hüstel, ich glaube nicht, das jemand von uns dann das Ergebnis sehen will dieser fruchtbaren Beziehung sehen will.
> 
> Grüssle
> dirk



Rhetorisch gesehen, oder was denkst Du denn?
Ich glaube die Leute würden sich drum reissen das zu lesen


----------



## tigger_s (24. Juli 2004)

Hy,

jajaja, nur rhetorisch, schon klar   , wobei ich ja schwanke zwischen furchtbar und fruchtbar   .
Also natürlich rein rhetorisch intergalaktisch selbstverständlich   .

Gruss
dirk


----------



## Cook (24. Juli 2004)

@Einäugiger Spezialist: nachträglich noch alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## specialist (24. Juli 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> @Einäugiger Spezialist: nachträglich noch alles gute zum Geburtstag!



Ja vielen Dank mal


----------



## bluesky (24. Juli 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> @Einäugiger Spezialist: nachträglich noch alles gute zum Geburtstag!



von die mich auch


----------



## Biggie (24. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... some call me the red Fox ... die Frau ist mindestens 48 ...
> 
> P.S. und warum verpasse ich eigentlich immer die richtig wüßten Beiträge ....




Ich bin keine Frau        man echt ich glaubs net  das ihr wirklich denkt ich wär ne frau


----------



## specialist (24. Juli 2004)

Biggie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin keine Frau        man echt ich glaubs net  das ihr wirklich denkt ich wär ne frau



Dann spann´uns nicht auf die Folter und sag uns was Du bist, BIGGI !? 
Erzähl´uns Dein Geheimnis...warum nennt frau Dich Red Fox...was ist mit Mulder...wer ist some???
Es sind so viele Fragen...


----------



## Cook (24. Juli 2004)

Biggie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin keine Frau        man echt ich glaubs net  das ihr wirklich denkt ich wär ne frau



Das ist doch egal!
Ab jetzt bist du eine Frau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biggie (24. Juli 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist doch egal!
> Ab jetzt bist du eine Frau!    [/QUOTESo das dass allemal gegklärt ist "ICH BIN MÄNNLICH "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grobis (24. Juli 2004)

> das dass allemal gegklärt ist "ICH BIN MÄNNLICH "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wer sich so vehement verteidigt, hat doch was zu verbergen!?   

gruss grobis


----------



## tigger_s (24. Juli 2004)

Biggie schrieb:
			
		

> Cook schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wooly (24. Juli 2004)

Biggie schrieb:
			
		

> So das dass allemal gegklärt ist "ICH BIN MÄNNLICH "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



ich nehme an, für Biggie, Ulrike & Konsortne kann Rickman bald ein Hermaphroditen-Unterforum aufmachen ...


----------



## Yvoxl (24. Juli 2004)

ähem...sorry...


----------



## Cook (24. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich nehme an, für Biggie, Ulrike & Konsortne kann Rickman bald ein *Hermaphroditen*-Unterforum aufmachen ...



...die habens gut...können mit sich selber fummeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (25. Juli 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> ...die habens gut...können mit sich selber fummeln




Bekommen aber auch ihre Tage und müssen sich trotzdem rasieren ...


----------



## specialist (25. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommen aber auch ihre Tage und müssen sich trotzdem rasieren ...



[Konstruktivmodus an] zum Thema rasieren,auch natürlich für frau, gibt´s

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=114652

[Konstruktivmodus aus]


----------



## bluesky (25. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Bekommen aber auch ihre Tage und müssen sich trotzdem rasieren ...




wie geil ... das beste aus zwei welten

 

@ biggie  ---> beweise ??


----------



## Wooly (26. Juli 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> @ biggie  ---> beweise ??



gröööhhhlll .... ausziehnnn .... wir wolln Photos sehen shalalalala ...


----------



## Froschel (26. Juli 2004)

Wir können ja auch für ne Geschlechtsumwandlung im IBC sammeln, dann kann er sich dann endgültig entscheiden was er nu sein will. 
Das wäre dann so ne Art völkerverständigende Geste zwischen MTB-Club und IBC.





--


----------



## Biggie (26. Juli 2004)

Ihr seid ja soo witzig   Naja solange es euch spass macht !!!!!! Ich geniese es  


PS: ICH GLAUB SOGAR DAS ICH DEN ADRIAN KENNE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cook (26. Juli 2004)

Ich finde, nun sind wir zu weit gegangen.
Unser(e) liebe(r) Biggie will nun zu den Bolschewiken auswandern! Hier eindeutig zu erkennen.
Was machen wir jetzt? Sind wir zu böse? Oder gar fremdenfeindlich?
Ich bin ratlos...


EDIT: während ich obige Zeilen schrieb, wurden sämtliche "Biggie"-Beiträge aus dem Berlin-Forum gelöscht! Hochachtung an die Berliner! Aber: was ist da im Busch mit "Biggie"?


----------



## eL (26. Juli 2004)

soso sie hat sich also auch mit die berliners anjelegt   na das ging bestimmt voll ins höschen.

Kollega ropp und genosse rigmann sind do oben schwehr am aufpassen das da allet im grünen bereich is.

vieleicht gibt uns der herr warmspeisenzubereiter doch noch mal nen kleines beispiel was unse biggi dort oben trieb.


----------



## Cook (26. Juli 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> vieleicht gibt uns der herr warmspeisenzubereiter doch noch mal nen kleines beispiel was unse biggi dort oben trieb.



(Kaltspeisen gehen aber auch)

Leider keine Beispiele mehr, eL, da die dort oben/drüben alle Spuren weggeätzt haben...hmmmm...


----------



## Wooly (27. Juli 2004)

Das riecht so unglaublich nach Ulrike und dem Syndikat, wir sollten Rickman & Coffe einschalten, wehret den Anfängen !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (27. Juli 2004)

Wooly & Cook, gebt`s zu: Ihr seid Verschwörungstheoretiker. Ihr wißt mehr als ihr zugebt. `bin mir da sehr sehr sicher.
Könnt ihr mich ... also gibt es noch ...ähem... Antragsformulare ... oder so... für die Illuminaten -  weil ich würd doch soo gerne...
(wennsunbedingtseinmußdannhaltfür`nMTBClubK`he)


----------



## Ulli1169 (27. Juli 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Helas!
> Darf ich bei euch mitmachen?



moin,
jo, jeder. einfach vorbeischauen, mittwochs und sonntags ist biketreff und
ein guide ist immer da der sich kümmert. sonntags gibts manchmal 
ganztagestouren (siehe programm auf mtb-karlsruhe.de). 
cu ulli


----------



## Wooly (27. Juli 2004)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> jo, jeder. einfach vorbeischauen, mittwochs und sonntags ist biketreff und
> ein guide ist immer da der sich kümmert. sonntags gibts manchmal
> ganztagestouren (siehe programm auf mtb-karlsruhe.de).
> cu ulli




als eins muß man den Jungs vom MTB Club eingestehen, sie sind absolut schmerzfrei ....


----------



## bluesky (27. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> als eins muß man den Jungs vom MTB Club eingestehen, sie sind absolut schmerzfrei ....



ich wollte es ja nicht sooo sagen   

REEESPECT


----------



## specialist (27. Juli 2004)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> jo, jeder. einfach vorbeischauen, mittwochs und sonntags ist biketreff und
> ein guide ist immer da der sich kümmert. sonntags gibts manchmal
> ganztagestouren (siehe programm auf mtb-karlsruhe.de).
> cu ulli



Die wollen nur das wir mitfahren um uns dann im tiefen, tiefen Wald ganz, ganz alleine zurückzulassen


----------



## fez (27. Juli 2004)

ich frage mich ja schon was dieses mtb-club-bashing soll...


----------



## eL (27. Juli 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Die wollen nur das wir mitfahren um uns dann im tiefen, tiefen Wald ganz, ganz alleine zurückzulassen



haben die alles bei den preußen abgeguckt


----------



## Flugrost (28. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich frage mich ja schon was dieses mtb-club-bashing soll...




In meinem tiefsten Inneren... irgendwie... stell ich mir die Frage nicht. Schau doch mal, wie der Fred anfing (Topic) und die Werbung zwischendurch für den Club. Ab ins dafür geeignete Unterunterforum.



Ps:Hiermit biete ich Dir, lieber Fez eine Diskussion ( per PN oder Fred ) über "vereinsmeierei" an, solltest Du wollen.


----------



## fez (28. Juli 2004)

Ritter von Rost haben mir den Fehdehandschuh hingeworfen !

Topic: da kann ja der mtb-club nix dafür was diese männliche "Biggie" sich so zusammentitelt.
Schleichwerbung: na ja, bissl übertrieben vielleicht der Vorwurf; Adrian hat sich ja erst ziemlich spät und recht knapp zu Wort gemeldet.

Is ja auch wurscht - ich ärgere mich nur dass ich für ein vermeintliches Mädel unnötig in die Bresche gesprungen bin.

Bis bald in M.!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (28. Juli 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Is ja auch wurscht - ich ärgere mich nur dass ich für ein vermeintliches Mädel unnötig in die Bresche gepungen bin.
> 
> Bis bald in M.!!!




... hab auch schon überlegt, ob ich wieder ins Bashing einsteigen sollte!


----------



## Ulli1169 (28. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> als eins muß man den Jungs vom MTB Club eingestehen, sie sind absolut schmerzfrei ....



Moin,

also nicht-schmerzfreie Fahrer (weicheier) sollten wirklich lieber alleine
im wald fahren gehen ... da kann er dann wegen dem brennnesselschmerz ungehört allein vorsichinwimmern und wg. den brombeerrankenkratzern... und das gepiens weils so anstrengend ist den-berg-hochzufahren... also, wer lieber in internetforen chattet, oder angst vorm zeckenbiss hat statt zu biken sollte sich das nochmal überlegen ob er zum treff kommen mag.... und für newbies am biketreff is ja sowieso erstmal narben vorzeigen angesagt ....

cu, Ulli


----------



## Waldgeist (28. Juli 2004)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> also nicht-schmerzfreie Fahrer (weicheier) sollten wirklich lieber alleine
> im wald fahren gehen ... da kann er dann wegen dem brennnesselschmerz ungehört allein vorsichinwimmern und wg. den brombeerrankenkratzern... und das gepiens weils so anstrengend ist den-berg-hochzufahren... also, wer lieber in internetforen chattet, oder angst vorm zeckenbiss hat statt zu biken s



das alles kann ich auch im Garten erleben ohne zu biken.   

Gartengeist


----------



## Ulli1169 (28. Juli 2004)

01.08, Sonntag: ?Gaistalrunde?
Vom Treffpunkt in Rüppurr ausgehend geht es nach Marxzell, weiter zum Dobel
und schließlich ins Gaistal. Zielgruppe sind Fortgeschrittene, Marathonisti und
Enduros.
Länge: ~ 55 km, Dauer: ~ 4,5 Stunden, Tourguide: Adrian Wiedemann

04.08, Mittwoch: ?Dirt hinterm Haus?
Schaufeln, Sägen, Hämmern an den Hügeln und am Northshore-Trail. Und
zwischendurch Probefahren. Bei Bedarf auch spontane Wattkopf-Runde.
+ Vereinssitzung ab 20.00 Uhr

08.08, Sonntag: ?Mauzensteintour?
Vom Vereinsheim aus geht es zunächst zum Bernstein, weiter zum Rennberg und
schließlich über den Mauzenstein zurück nach Rüppurr. Die Tour richtet sich an
Fortgeschrittene, Marathonisti und Enduros.
Länge: ~ 55 km, Dauer: ~ 4,5 Stunden, Tourguide: Adrian Wiedemann

11.08, Mittwoch: ?Dirt hinterm Haus?
Schaufeln, Sägen, Hämmern an den Hügeln und am Northshore-Trail. Und
zwischendurch Probefahren. Bei Bedarf auch spontane Wattkopf-Runde.

15.08, Sonntag: ?Fahrtechnik-Training?
Fahrtechnik-Training auf den Wegen des Wattkopfs. Geübt werden verschiedene
Kurventechniken, richtiges Bremsen, Berganfahren, und, und, und...
Dauer: 2,5 - 3 Stunden, Tourguide: Tobias Bleimair

18.08, Mittwoch: ?Dirt hinterm Haus?
Schaufeln, Sägen, Hämmern an den Hügeln und am Northshore-Trail. Und
zwischendurch Probefahren. Bei Bedarf auch spontane Wattkopf-Runde.

22.08, Sonntag: ?Pfalztour? (Rodalben/Kalmit)
Singeltrails-Singeltrails-Singletrails... Rund 4 Stunden MTB und je eine für die
Anfahrt, insgesamt 6 Stunden.
Anfahrt mit dem Auto ab dem Vereinsheim. Zustiege sind möglich in Knielingen
auf dem Parkplatz von McDonalds, diese müssen aber vorher angekündigt
werden (Mail an [email protected] oder [email protected]).
Länge: ~ 50 km, Dauer: ~ 4 Stunden, Tourguide: Holger Fenske

25.08, Mittwoch: ?Dirt hinterm Haus?
Schaufeln, Sägen, Hämmern an den Hügeln und am Northshore-Trail. Und
zwischendurch Probefahren. Bei Bedarf auch spontane Wattkopf-Runde.

29.08, Sonntag: ?Mahlbergtour? (Freeridetour)
Vom üblichen Treffpunkt aus geht es hinauf zum Mahlberg. Nach einem tollen
Downhill weiter zum ?Pfad? und schließlich über den Saumweg zurück zum
Vereinsheim.
Länge: ~ 50 km, Dauer: ~ 4 Stunden, Tourguide: Tobias Bleimair


? Jedes Event startet am RMVE Vereinsheim in Karlsruhe Rüppurr (Battstraße 85), sofern nicht anders angegeben.
? Die Mittwochstouren starten um 18 Uhr, die Sonntagstouren um 10 Uhr.
? Wer Lust hat, auch beim Mittwochstreff eine geführte Tour zu fahren, sollte sich vorher melden bei [email protected].


----------



## Wooly (28. Juli 2004)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> ... also, wer lieber in internetforen chattet, oder angst vorm zeckenbiss hat statt zu biken sollte sich das nochmal überlegen ob er zum treff kommen mag.... und für newbies am biketreff is ja sowieso erstmal narben vorzeigen angesagt ....



Gott was süüüüüüß ... anyway, ich kann ja verstehen das keiner Lust hat den ganzen Quark hier zu lesen ...      ... so laßt uns denn das Kriegsbeil begraben, mir fällt langsam nichts richtig Schwachsinniges mehr ein ... und Biggie spürt eh keine Einschläge ...


----------



## TheBlues (28. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... so laßt uns denn das Kriegsbeil begraben, mir fällt langsam nichts richtig Schwachsinniges mehr ein ... und Biggie spürt eh keine Einschläge ...


neee leute, ihr könnte doch nicht plötzlich aufhören, mir meine mittagspause zu versüssen !!!!!  

hab mich schon sooo sehr daran gewöhnt.....und fang schon langsam an, mich mit dem "MTB CLUB KARLSRUHE ( Bitte nur Leute vom Verein )" zu idendifizieren !!!

war schon am überlegen, den wohnsitz zu wechseln.......und jetzt das   
tz tz tz tz !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biggie (28. Juli 2004)

ja da haste recht


----------



## Wooly (28. Juli 2004)

TheBlues schrieb:
			
		

> war schon am überlegen, den wohnsitz zu wechseln.......und jetzt das



Ok OK OK ... du kleiner Perverser .... aaaaalso, fassen wir doch mal kuz zusammen. Biggie ist ein PS2 spielender Hermaphrodith aus Entenfang, der von der Kartell-Tarnorganisation "MTB-Club Karlsruhe" unterstützt wird, laut Signatur ein "CLAN OF KILLAZ" der uns alle "RIP IN PEACES" will.

Gelenkt wird er durch den geheimnisvollen Adrian und Zecken-Ulli, zwei beinharte Vereinsburschen die sich durch Brennesselwälzen und Brombeergeißeln für den Endkampf fitmachen ... da stellen sich doch brennende Fragen:

1. Gibt es überhaupt noch Rettung für die Northern Lights. Oder sind wir samt unseren verweichlichten Körpern und unseren Internet-Gichtfingern dem Untergang geweiht ...

2. WAS HAT DAS GANZE MIT TASCHENMÖSEN ZU TUN ??? COOOOOOOOK ????

P.S. ist irgend jemand außer mir schon aufgefallen, das Bush in letzter Zeit auffallend oft ROTE Kravatten trägt? Und seine Ansprachen immer bei einem Sender lanciert werden, der FOX heißt ?????? Wenn das mal nichts zu bedeuten hat, manomannomann .....


----------



## Waldgeist (28. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. ist irgend jemand außer mir schon aufgefallen, das Bush in letzter Zeit auffallend oft ROTE Kravatten trägt? Und seine Ansprachen immer bei einem Sender lanciert werden, der FOX heißt ?????? Wenn das mal nichts zu bedeuten hat, manomannomann .....




ja gestern fiel er wieder von seinem Rad und hat sich das Gesicht zerkrazt. Ob er auf seiner Ranch auch Brombeeren und Brennnesselchen hat?

Brombeergeist


----------



## Schwarzspecht (28. Juli 2004)

Biggie ist Freerider1987!!! Hier der Beweis: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=126285

Und jetzt ist auch klar, warum das Posting nur an MTB-Clubber gehen sollte = damit waren wir ja praktisch ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Biggie (28. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Ok OK OK ... du kleiner Perverser .... aaaaalso, fassen wir doch mal kuz zusammen. Biggie ist ein PS2 spielender Hermaphrodith aus Entenfang, der von der Kartell-Tarnorganisation "MTB-Club Karlsruhe" unterstützt wird, laut Signatur ein "CLAN OF KILLAZ" der uns alle "RIP IN PEACES" will.
> 
> Gelenkt wird er durch den geheimnisvollen Adrian und Zecken-Ulli, zwei beinharte Vereinsburschen die sich durch Brennesselwälzen und Brombeergeißeln für den Endkampf fitmachen ... da stellen sich doch brennende Fragen:
> 
> ...






Jaja da hast du mich jetzt ausspioniert. Ich bin AUFTRAGSKILLER !!!!


----------



## Flugrost (29. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> 2. WAS HAT DAS GANZE MIT TASCHENMÖSEN ZU TUN ??? COOOOOOOOK ????
> .....


`hab ich gerade aus Spaß an der Froid mal gegugelt. Was da bei rauskam (taschen+mösen) will ich nicht hier reinstellen.
Erklär ma, wat det is, Speisenzubereiter.
Ansonsten, wenn wirklich sinnfrei: wahrlich excellente Wortschöpfung
Bye Dr Rost


----------



## Wooly (29. Juli 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> `hab ich gerade aus Spaß an der Froid mal gegugelt. Was da bei rauskam (taschen+mösen) will ich nicht hier reinstellen.
> Erklär ma, wat det is, Speisenzubereiter.




Frag mal den Cook ...      ... verdammt welcher Thread war das nochmal ...


----------



## crossie (29. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> 2. WAS HAT DAS GANZE MIT TASCHENMÖSEN ZU TUN ??? COOOOOOOOK ????
> ...



lol 

siehe anhang... erstes suchergebnis in google 

cheers
crossie


----------



## Wooly (29. Juli 2004)

croissant schrieb:
			
		

> siehe anhang... erstes suchergebnis in google



Danke Crossie ... hier Flugrost, der Thread ist äußerst lesenswert .... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-112207.html


----------



## Cook (29. Juli 2004)

Liebe Spam-Freunde!
Auf erneutem anraten meines kasachischen Vertrauten werde ich nun für kurze Zeit abtauchen. In stiller Einöde werde ich mich den wichtigen Themen des Lebens hingeben und in mich gehen.
Ich hoffe dann, dass ich der Menschheit im allgemeinen und den deutschen Mountainbikefreunden im besonderen konstruktive Hilfestellung bei ernsthaften und lebensnotwendigen Themen geben kann.
Alsdann habt ihr für gewisse Zeit den assigen und destruktiven, postpuberal versauten Spammer los. Ich glaube und hoffe, dass du "wooly", mein Bruder im Geiste, die Fahne der selbstlosen Internetliteraten und Treadzerpflücker hochhälst! 
Seid wachsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (29. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Crossie ... hier Flugrost, der Thread ist äußerst lesenswert ....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-112207.html


 
ächz - ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Trailrider79 (29. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Crossie ... hier Flugrost, der Thread ist äußerst lesenswert ....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-112207.html



genial, ich schmeiß mich gleich untern tisch vor lachen


----------



## Flugrost (29. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Crossie ... hier Flugrost, der Thread ist äußerst lesenswert ....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-112207.html




Allerdings, sehr geil!!!


----------



## grobis (29. Juli 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Crossie ... hier Flugrost, der Thread ist äußerst lesenswert ....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/archive/index.php/t-112207.html



wunderbar, macht nur weiter so....
....ich lach mich total kaputt....   

sag mir mal einer was denn das ganze soll, die jungs vom ***club *****ruhe geben sich alle weibernamen und finden es ganz toll sich von waldorf&Statler (entscheidet selbst wer wooly und cook sein soll)  die letzten weissheiten der welt erzählen zu lassen und vom preussischen major den letzten drills für den kommenden ausritt zu besorgen.

daraus ziehe ich das fazit, dass hier ist ein warmduscher-posting mit bashing charakter für angehende sm-jünger, die noch nicht wissen zu welchem ufer sie schwimmen wollen.   

und jetzt ist es schon soweit, andere nichts ahnende Mitbenutzer (die schwarzwälder schauen ja lange hin, bis sie was unternehmen) werden unwiederruflich in den bann gezogen...   

vielleicht sollten wir spasseshalber mal an den clubabenden 


> 04.08, Mittwoch: ?Dirt hinterm Haus?
> Schaufeln, Sägen, Hämmern an den Hügeln und am Northshore-Trail. Und
> zwischendurch Probefahren. Bei Bedarf auch spontane Wattkopf-Runde.
> + Vereinssitzung ab 20.00 Uhr


teilnehmen, klingt doch interessant....grins


----------



## adrian (29. Juli 2004)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> ...  geben sich alle weibernamen ...



Tatsächlich? War mir gar nicht aufgefallen .. 



			
				grobis schrieb:
			
		

> ... finden es ganz toll sich von waldorf&Statler (entscheidet selbst wer wooly und cook sein soll)  die letzten weissheiten der welt erzählen zu lassen und vom preussischen major den letzten drills für den kommenden ausritt zu besorgen.



Soso.


----------



## Wooly (30. Juli 2004)

adrian schrieb:
			
		

> Soso.



Tut mir leid Adrian ... so sieht es aus ...      ... und schönes Wochenende, wir schreiben dem MTB Club auch eine Karte aus Morcine !!


----------



## Ulli1169 (9. August 2004)

MTB-Club KA: diesen Sonntag gabs ne geführte gemütliche Runde über den Bernstein, das waren lt. GPS-Track ca. 1000 HM; letzten Sonntag gabs 
eine längere Runde u.a. 2x über den Dobel, laut active Log im GPS warns 1800 HM. Es lohnt also mal vorbeizuschauen und mitzufahren. 
Gruss Ulli


----------



## Schafschützer (9. August 2004)

Jajaja, protzt ihr nur mit eueren tollen Touren. Ich bin doch nicht vom Verein!  


MfG

Schafschüzter



Und werde es auch niemals sein.


----------



## grobis (9. August 2004)

mein bevorzugtes gps heisst:
*bluesky*
er lebt, man kann sich mit ihm unterhalten und es kennt fast jeden weg im nordschwarzwald. 
da verzichte ich grosszügig auf jegliche elektronische unterstützung,
was will ich mehr.   

gruss grobis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (9. August 2004)

grobis schrieb:
			
		

> mein bevorzugtes gps heisst:
> *bluesky*
> er lebt, man kann sich mit ihm unterhalten und es kennt fast jeden weg im nordschwarzwald.
> da verzichte ich grosszügig auf jegliche elektronische unterstützung,
> ...



Ich bin auch bluesky-Fan. Jetzt gibt es sogar ne Halterung- da kann man ihn dann an den Lenker schrauben.  

specialist

Schlafende Hunde sollte man /frau? ruhen lassen!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (9. August 2004)

specialist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch bluesky-Fan. Jetzt gibt es sogar ne Halterung- da kann man ihn dann an den Lenker schrauben.
> 
> specialist
> 
> Schlafende Hunde sollte man /frau? ruhen lassen!




Möchte mir auch einen bluesky anschaffen! Wieviel Wegepunkte speichert denn eurer? Allerdings habe ich gehört, der verbraucht Unmengen Heidelbeerkuchen ...


----------



## grobis (9. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte mir auch einen bluesky anschaffen! Wieviel Wegepunkte speichert denn eurer? Allerdings habe ich gehört, der verbraucht Unmengen Heidelbeerkuchen ...




das ist wohl so. aber was solls, um so mehr heidelbeerkuchen es gibt um so grösser der speicher für wegepunkte.   


gruss grobis


----------



## eL (9. August 2004)

wat is los???? der CLUB greift auf digitale Tourführhilfsmittel wie etwa GPS zurück???? 


SKANDAL


ich bin wirklich schwer enttäuscht

eL *weissichauchohnekartezuorientieren*


----------



## Cook (10. August 2004)

Dieser "Vereins-Fred" wird ja ein Tummelplatz für die Nordschwarzwälder "Mobber"! Also ich meld jetzt definitiv Interesse an, mit meinen Mobbingkollegen einen gemeinsamen Betriebsausflug zu gestalten. Nach Lektüre div. Tourberichte halte ich das Navi-System "bluesky" für sehr genau und würde mich diesem anhängen. Freuen würde ich mich über eine neue Bekanntschaft (neben "Navi" bluesky) mit dem einäugigen Spezialisten, dem Nachtseher lellebebbel (oder labbeduddel?), dem Lawinenhund grobis, dem bebrillten Deoroller und Spamkollegen von Woolworth und den schon bekannten und geliebten Bolschewiken eL, dem pädophilen Baumhacker, dem paddelsüchtigen fez, der Pfalz-Kollaborierenden Amphibie und vielen anderen mehr...
Vielleicht glabdz des Wochenend? (oder hab ich schon was verpasst?)


----------



## eL (10. August 2004)

Lieber Speisenzubereiter
Ihr sprecht mal wieder wahre worte,worte des friedens und der glückseligkeit. Doch versucht ihr unmögliches möglich zu machen. Sagt steht der große zauberer Merlin an eurem hofe zu euren diensten???
Verfüget über mich an dem folgenden Sonntage zur sportlichen Körperertüchtigung mit dem Zweirade!!! im dunklen schwarzen walde.

wer folget mir???


bis sonntach denn
eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (11. August 2004)

also wenn das Streckenprofil nur homöopathische Anteile von Waldautobahn enthällt, könnte ich der Pfalz für einen Sonntag entsagen. 
Die bereits in höchsten Tönen von Hr. Koch gelobten Trails in der Umgebung Ruhestein locken mich schon des längeren.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. August 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> dem pädophilen Baumhacker



Falls der größte einheimische Specht gemeint sein sollte, wird er mal die Schwarzspechtfrau fragen, ob er Sonntag ausfliegen darf!


----------



## Ulli1169 (11. August 2004)

Im folgenden gibts nen Vorbericht zum Hby.XC Race Waldkatzenbach (21. August) , hat den Weg irgendwie über den Clubvorstand hierher gefunden. 
Dran denken dass am 22. August der Bike Marathon in Neustadt a.d. Weinstrasse ist (80 km). Wobei das ja eher nebensächlich ist, weil der MTB Club KA am 22.August eine eigene Singletrail-Orgie i.d. Pfalz veranstaltet.
Das kostet dann auch keine 40 EURO wie beim Marathon (nämlich nix).
bis denn .....



Vorabbericht:
Spektakulärer MTB-Sport am Katzenbuckel erwartet

Bereits auf den ersten Metern beim Massenstart werden auch in diesem Jahr viele Mountainbiker aus ganz Süddeutschland um eine Topplatzierung kämpfen. Die berühmt-berüchtigte Rampe im Start-Ziel-Bereich wird am 21. August wieder dafür sorgen, dass die Zuschauer spektakulären Radsport zu sehen bekommen. (Fotos: Hofherr) 

In diesem Jahr erlebt das Cross-Country Mountainbikerennen rund um den Katzenbuckel des VfR Waldkatzenbach am Samstag, den 21. August bereits seine siebte Auflage. Dank einer perfekten Organisation, toller Rennstrecken und schöner Preise gehört das Rennen auf dem Winterhauch zum festen Bestandteil im Rennkalender vieler Hobbyfahrer. 

Nachdem Streckenchef Hans-Jürgen Wagner bereits im letzten Jahr eine neue Rennstrecke festgelegt hat, konnte das Radsportereignis im Hohen Odenwald weiter an Attraktivität gewinnen, so die einhellige Meinung der Biker im vergangenen Jahr. 

Die Strecke des Hauptrennens ist ca. 5,5 Kilometer lang. Dabei müssen ca. 100 Höhenmeter auf technisch anspruchsvollen Waldwegen absolviert werden. Höchster Punkt der Strecke ist auch in diesem Jahr wieder die Freya-Hütte am Katzenbuckel. In den Schülerrennen muss ein 1,7 Kilometer langer Rundkurs mit ca. 30 Höhenmetern unterschiedlich oft absolviert werden. Start und Ziel ist wie in jedem Jahr am Sportplatz in Waldkatzenbach. Um auch den vielen Zuschauern etwas bieten zu können, werden die Fahrer im Hauptrennen auch 2004 wieder eine Runde auf schwerem Ackerboden im Start-Ziel-Bereich absolvieren müssen. Hier kam es im letzten Jahr zu vielen packenden Duellen und rennentscheidenden Situationen, sodass die Fans Spannung pur erleben können. 

Auch vom gastgebenden VfR Waldkatzenbach werden wieder viele Starter ins Renngeschehen eingreifen. Allerdings kann der bisherige Seriensieger des VfR in der Klasse Senioren I, Olav Schilla (Bike & Sport Welt) in diesem Jahr nur außer Konkurrenz ins Renngeschehen eingreifen. Da das 7. Katzenbuckel MTB-Rennen gleichzeitig der 3. Lauf zum Unterland-Odenwald-Cup ist, bei dem nur Hobbyfahrer startberechtigt sind, kann Schilla, der seit Jahresbeginn als Lizenzfahrer startet, seinen Vorjahrestriumph nicht wiederholen. Mit Marco Hufnagel (Bike & Sport Welt) hat man aber einen weiteren Biker am Start, der in dieser Klasse ganz weit vorne landen kann, was er mit seinem Sieg in Sensbachtal und seinem vierten Platz in Eppingen eindrucksvoll belegte. In der Kategorie ?Herren? können Tobias Rischer (Bike & Sport Welt) und Thomas Piston (Team Armins Radhaus) Topplatzierungen für die Gastgeber erreichen, nachdem sich beide Biker bereits in den ersten Läufen in Sensbachtal und Eppingen starke Leistungen ablieferten. Als Topfavorit geht in dieser Kategorie Michael Rutsch vom TV Dorf Erbach an den Start, der bereits die beiden Läufe in Sensbachtal und Eppingen gewinnen konnte. 

In der Klasse ?Senioren II? wird ein spannender Zweikampf zwischen VfR-Biker Willi Binnig (Team Armins Radhaus) und Theo Morlock erwartet. In Sensbachtal konnte Morlock den Fahrer des Winterhauch-Bike-Teams knapp schlagen. In Eppingen lag Binnig vor Morlock. Beim Katzenbuckel-Rennen im letzten Jahr belegten beide Starter gemeinsam Platz 1, sodass auch in diesem Jahr wieder für absolute Hochspannung gesorgt sein wird. Neben Binnig hat der VfR in dieser Kategorie zahlreiche weitere Fahrer am Start, die für eine Topplatzierung infrage kommen. 

Bei den ?Junioren? geht für den Waldbrunner Radsportverein der Vorjahresgesamtsieger und Sieger der ersten beiden Läufe Sebastian Weiss (Bike & Sport Welt) an den Start, der bei seinem Heimrennen sicher keine Blöße zeigen will. In der Kategorie ?Jugend? wird Patrick Straube, der sich in Eppingen nach einem Sturz das Schlüsselbein gebrochen hatte, wieder ins Renngeschehen eingreifen, um seine gute Platzierung in der Gesamtwertung zu verteidigen. Mit Karsten Nied kann ein weiterer VfR-Biker in den Kampf um die Plätze auf dem Podium eingreifen. Auch in den Schülerrennen wird der große Nachwuchskader des VfR Waldkatzenbach bei den Platzierungen ein Wörtchen mitzureden haben, gilt es doch den Heimvorteil zu nutzen und viele Podiumsplätze einzufahren. 

Auf die Sieger der jeweiligen Klassen warten sowohl Geld- und Sachpreise. In den Schülerklassen erhalten alle Teilnehmer eine Urkunde, eine Medaille sowie eine Trinkflasche; die Erstplatzierten erhalten außerdem Sachpreise, die von der Sparkasse Neckartal-Odenwald finanziert werden. Mädchen werden auch in diesem wieder Jahr gesondert gewertet. 

Neben dem sportlichen Teil haben die Verantwortlichen des VfR Waldkatzenbach, um Radsportabteilungsleiter Peter Ihrig auch in diesem Jahr wieder ein buntes Rahmenprogramm zusammengestellt. Neben einer Hüpfburg für die Kinder findet auch wieder eine Tombola statt. Auch für das leibliche Wohl an diesem Tag wird gesorgt sein. Wie in den Jahren zuvor gibt es wieder reichlich zu essen, damit die Biker ihren Kohlehydrathaushalt wieder in Ordnung bringen können. Daneben werden an diversen Ständen wieder isotonische Getränke und Powerriegel angeboten. 

Darüber hinaus findet in diesem Jahr erstmals eine große Bikerparty im Festzelt statt. Am 21. August, ab 20 Uhr wird DJ Christian für die nötigen Töne sorgen, um die Besucher in Partylaune zu versetzen. 

Am Sonntag, den 22. August veranstaltet der VfR außerdem den 1. Volkslauf rund um den Katzenbuckel. Start dieses 10-Kilometer-Laufs ist um 10 Uhr. Weitere Informationen hierzu finden sich auf der Homepage der Radsportabteilung unter www.mtb-waldkatzenbach.de. Startzeiten: 11.00 Uhr Schüler I (Jahrgänge 1996 u. jünger) über 1,7 Kilometer, 11.20 Uhr Schüler II (Jg. 94/95) über 3,4 km, 11.40 Uhr Schüler III (Jg. 92/93) über 3,4 km, 12.10 Uhr Schüler IV (Jg. 90/91) über 5,1 km, 13.30 Uhr Damen (Jg. 89 und älter), Jugend (Jg. 88/89) und Junioren (Jg. 86/87) über 13 km, 14.20 Uhr Senioren I (Jg. 74 bis 64) über 19,5 km, 14.20 Uhr Senioren II (Jg. 63 u. älter) über 13 km, 15.30 Uhr Herren (Jg. 85 bis 75) über 26 km. 

Meldungen zum 7. Katzenbuckel Cross Country MTB-Rennen nimmt Peter Ihrig unter Tel.: 06274-929222, Fax: 06274-929225 oder per Mail unter [email protected] entgegen. Auf der Homepage der Radsportabteilung unter www.mtb-waldkatzenbach.de und auf der Homepage des RC Pfeil Neckarsulm unter www.rcpfeil.de stehen auch die Ausschreibungen zum Download bereit. Auf der Seite des RC Pfeil besteht außerdem die Möglichkeit einer Online-Anmeldung.


----------



## Schafschützer (11. August 2004)

Die Gewinner der einzelnen Kategorien werden automatisch zu EHRENMITGLIEDERN des MTB CLUB KARLSRUHE auf Lebenszeit ernannt. Natürlich berechtigt die Ehrenmitgliedaschaft nicht zum allgemeinen Mitmachen und Vereinshanseln. Dieses bleibt selbsverständlich nur den gesalbten "Bitte nur Leute vom Verein" vorenthalten.

Ich liebe diesen Thread.  


MfG

Schafschützer e.V.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. August 2004)

... bin da früher öfters mal mitgefahren - aber der Aufwand! Man kurbelt mit dem Auto über eine Stunde ab Sinsheim(!) durchs Gebürge um dann knapp 30 Minuten Rennen zu fahren (Senioren II). Atmosphäre und Landschaft sind aber klasse!


----------



## Ulli1169 (12. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> ... bin da früher öfters mal mitgefahren - aber der Aufwand! Man kurbelt mit dem Auto über eine Stunde ab Sinsheim(!) durchs Gebürge um dann knapp 30 Minuten Rennen zu fahren (Senioren II). Atmosphäre und Landschaft sind aber klasse!



Jo, geht mir auch so. das ist zwar ein tolles Erlebnis aber viel Zeitaufwand.
zudem ist das hochintensive Gedrücke auch bestimmt nicht arg gesund fürs Herz für diese Dauer. Aber auf der anderen Seite ... beim Marathon 40 Euro hinzulegen ist ganz schon happig. Ich freu mich schon auf den Wissembourg Marathon, die Franzosen sind da nämlich nicht so frech, das kostet dann 4.50 eur incl. verpflegungsstellen.

Aso, was ist das für eine Rampe am Startberich von welcher der Veranstalter spricht ? is das arg technisch ?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. August 2004)

Nee, das ist nur eine kleine, naja steile Holzbrücke über die Strecke. Muß mal schauen, ob ich zuhause noch Fotos finde ...


----------



## Ulli1169 (12. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, das ist nur eine kleine, naja steile Holzbrücke über die Strecke. Muß mal schauen, ob ich zuhause noch Fotos finde ...



aja also nix zum jumpen oder so, gut, danke.

btw. jetzt am sonntag ist ctf (MTB) in bretten (start ab 7 in ruit/festhalle).
die "lange" strecke geht 49 km durch den bergwald in der gegend bei maulbronn/zaberfeld/sternenfels. kostenpunkt 4 euro incl. verpflegungsstellen.
bist du das schon mal gefahren lohnt das von der strecke her ?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. August 2004)

Nee, kenn ich nicht - wäre mir auch zu früh ....


----------



## Ulli1169 (12. August 2004)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Nee, kenn ich nicht - wäre mir auch zu früh ....



start ist _ab_ 7 uhr. 7-9 uhr bzw 7-11 uhr für die kleine strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (12. August 2004)

Ulli1169 schrieb:
			
		

> in der gegend bei maulbronn/zaberfeld/sternenfels. kostenpunkt 4 euro incl. verpflegungsstellen.
> bist du das schon mal gefahren lohnt das von der strecke her ?



ich brech gleich wech... ne CTF bei mir im revier!!

klar lohnt sowas... 


eL


----------

